# Interested In Some Dev Info



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi I'm curious about the differences between the Bionic and the RAZR from a devving stand point.

I'd like to take a look at several files / outputs from the RAZR:

Files needed:
/init.rc
/init.mapphone_cdma.rc
/init.mapphone_umts.rc
/ueventd.rc
/ueventd.mapphone_cdma.rc
/ueventd.mapphone_umts.rc
And the ouput of these adb / terminal commands:

cat /proc/mounts
cat /proc/partitions
cat /proc/cmdline
busybox df

Thanks!


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump...

Help this man!


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

How can I help out I would like to help any dev because of the sacrafrices you guys make.So let me know I'm familiar with adb


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

(I got the files from XDA and here was my post regarding what I found)

So some observations about the setup of the RAZR:

1. You're right that /system is 1p20 not 1p21 like the D3/Bionic. This is a result of dropping a 512 block partition after utags so the #'s slide down from there.
2. A small /preinstall. The RAZR as it is currently, doesn't work well with Safestrap. I use the /preinstall partition as a 2nd-system. But to do that it needs to be >400MG. And the RAZR's is around 8MG.
3. The way they got around having a small preinstall was to loopback mount the 2 games: bowling and rthunder.
4. They added more /system space. I'm not sure if this is in prep for ICS. But, the RAZR has over 700MG in the /system partition. Compared to ~420MG for D3/Bionic.
5. Interestingly, the init files don't mention the wrigley (LTE) that's in the Bionic at all (and obviously the radio may be completely different due to size restrictions). But in general, it looks they're compartmentalized the code for LTE into a different lib or something vs. how it's done on the Bionic.
6. The logwrapper hijack should now happen on the pds mount, not 2-3 lines below on the userdata mount.

Thank you for submitting those. They're probably a roadmap for some of the changes we'll see on the D3/Bionic as well in future updates.


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

Could any of the differences have to do with battery management? Possibly handling the LTE radio differently to save on battery usage?


----------

